# Replacing all current cookware



## jstarr (Jan 9, 2008)

I just began the process of researching all new cookware.  I've decided that I will purchase a 3 quart saute pan as my first item.  I'm curious what you guys think would be the other essentials to start with.   A preliminary list of cookware, knives, and whatever else you guys can think of would be wonderful!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2008)

That all depends on what/how you cook and for how many. 

Look at what you have right now and replace those items that you use the most and find to be indispensible.


----------



## jstarr (Jan 9, 2008)

I probably should have added more information when posing the question.  Perhaps my thread title is a little misleading.  Is there any way to change it?

I need all new cookware.  I'm basically starting from scratch.  I'm moving into an apartment with two of my buddies.  I'll be cooking for anywhere from 1-3 on a regular basis.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2008)

Your title is fine.

What I said earlier applies.  Unless you are going to buy everything at once, replace the items us have been using the most, first.

I prefer clad stainless steel pots and pans over anodized sluminum or non-stick.  A three quart saute pan may be too small for three hungry guys.  I'd go with a larger size.


----------



## Nova5 (Jan 12, 2008)

Right now I would highly suggest dropping into Bed Bad and Beyond.. very soon.
They have a deal right now that when you buy a Calphalon Cookset over 300 or more.



> With your purchase of $300 worth of Calphalon cookware from bedbathandbeyond.com (during one online transaction) you are entitled to a $50 Bed Bath & Beyond Gift Card! This offer gets even better. For every additional $300 you spend in Calphalon cookware, you will receive another $50 Bed Bath & Beyond Gift Card.



The above is also true IN Store.
In addition to the 50 giftcard you score a 12" Wok for free Contemporary, usually 100. so a set that sells for 399 like the 13 pc TriPly Stainless 18/10, costs effectivly 299 as a 14 peice (Wok) and 50 less than that on the card.. which you use against another purchase there.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 21, 2008)

jstarr,
I second Andy's recommendation for material (SS).
I cook for myself and two teenager daughters. When both decide to have the same thing (LOL), the three quarter pan is tight. I'd get a bigger one so you won't need to do double batches when having a guest.


----------



## CookNow (Jan 28, 2008)

jstarr,
A good-sized dutch oven or crock pot may prove very useful to you and your roommates. Speaking from experience, 3 hungry guys in the middle of January may appreciate hearty and inexpensive stews, potroasts, and all kinds of single-pot recipies. I would also recommend a roasting pan with a rack... it's tough to go wrong with roasted chicken, pork loin, or whatnot. Simple and delicious. Also, don't forget the good old Weber grill, if you have the space.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 28, 2008)

2 qt sauce pan, 5 or 6 qt caserole dutch oven, the sautee you mention and a non stick skillet, 10 or 12"  good basic set.  get heavy pans thick metal clad if possible. better to buy a decent small "set" now and build it up.  (by set I mean variety rather than a  matching set  unless that;'s what you want.)


----------

